
YouTube privacy mirror Hooktube can't mirror any more – forced to embed - imglorp
https://hooktube.com
======
imglorp
Quoting from site Changelog

\------------------------

rest in pieces

It was a good run, 1.5 years. Started as a quickly made addition to the norbot
project, and within long the server had to be upgraded several times. Of
course YouTube Legal was an inevitability at that point.

Special thanks to the many people who created plugins and extensions for
hooktube, /g/, the five people who donated anonymously, and BitChute for
working hard on a real YouTube alternative. See you in the next project.

July 16: YouTube api features are back but mp4 <video> is replaced with the
standard YT video embed. HookTube is now effectively just a light-weight
version of youtube and useless to the 90% of you primarily concerned with
denying Google data and seeing videos blocked by your governments.

July 11: HookTube no longer uses YouTube api for anything, and most features
(channel page, search, related videos, etc) are gone. No choice.

June 25: Cyrillic unbanned from search, for now.

November 16: Front page a lot faster. Theater mode button.

... Etc...

------
TravelN0mad
anyone knows details about the threats?

~~~
imglorp
From what I make out of their changelog, it's simply Youtube messing with
their API, which hooktube depended on to get raw video files. From the
public's view, it's viewing without the tracking, but from Youtube's, it's
leeching without the revenue. At least I think that's what's going on.

